# <3 RIP Rose of Sharon Cassidy <3



## XxxXnoodleXxxX

It is with a very heavy heart that I tell you all that this afternoon, after much deliberation and discussion, my girlfriend and I decided to euthanize our lovely little fish, Rose of Sharon Cassidy. After a bout with severe dropsy, and after using Maracyn Two and then Kanaplex to treat her, to no avail, we decided to do what was right for her. We had her euthanized professionally at a local veterinary clinic, and then had the little sweetheart cremated so she would be with us forever. It was expensive, but worth every penny for the little fishy that helped me through one of the darkest times in my life...

This betta was different than every other I've had. Spunky, sassy, attitude for days, playful... She surfed every day until she got sick, jumped for her food, and made me smile even on the darkest, most miserable days for her owners. And though she probably could have struggled for another month because she was such a strong, tough little fish, we couldn't be selfish like that. I am so glad I met this sweet little fish. And she has made me realize how much you can love a pet. I'm forever hooked on female bettas, and am anxious to get another one. I know Cass would not want to be mourned and would not want to see my girlfriend and I miserable in the absense of a little fish to make us happy when life sucks.

Anyways, she belongs to the earth now, as we all do eventually, and I know I'll see her again one day. So, I thank you all for your heartfelt words, your support, and your friendship, and I would like to share these pictures of Cass in her happier, healthier days, and leave you with a fairly sombre message:

Please, from the bottom of my aching heart, if you can't afford to or don't have the means to properly take care of a betta, leave the fish for someone who can. Life seems to hand some of us the cosmic s*** hammer sometimes, and a fish that just can't get sick ends up in little glass cup for three years, miserable and mistreated. 

With that, here is what I will always remember my lovely little Rose of Sharon Cassidy for... Goodnight my wonderful little girl... I'll always remember you and the happiness you brought me every day since I got you...I hope you're in a better place now... 


























































And finally, a video I took of her, doing what she did best... Being adorable, loving, and wonderful...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSxGxW7589E&feature=share&list=UUyk07LqImx0UATvWoEEfrIA

Thank you for all the memories, all the love, and all the happiness you brought everyone that met you, Cass. See you on the other side, baby girl. I promise.


----------



## logisticsguy

Oh that is so sad! I know how much it hurts to lose a special betta. In a better place swimming other great fish.


----------



## rmarkham

Oh no! I am so very sorry for your loss. She looked like happy little lady and I'm glad you could have her for the short time you did. I'm sure she appreciated all you did for her. 

I know another little fish will find her way into your heart 

*Hugs*


----------



## Jexx

I am so sorry  I was really hoping she would come through. Swim in peace Cass! Galileo would have really liked you.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX

Thank you everyone for all the love. And yeah, Jexx, she would have. They would have made superbabies impervious to bloody-well everything.


----------



## Sakura8

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet little Cass. You did everything you could. I know she was a happy girl with you and I'm sure she knew she was loved.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX

For two days, she was ignoring us just laying on the gravel on the far side of her tank, as if she didn't want us to remember her all sick. Today when we were saying our goodbyes at the clinic, she was in the little cup we got her in, she was laying on the dar side of her cup, not looking at us. We said our goodbyes, kissed our fingers and touched her cup, and the little angel swam up to the cup, using all her strength, and honest-to-god blew two bubbles with an open mouth. As if saying "thank you." It was amazing, and I've honestly felt like the little girl has swimming behind me all day... Hard to explain...


----------



## veggiegirl

OMG Noodle I am so terribly sorry for your loss, Cass was such a beautiful little girl and so special, You did your absolute best for Cass even in the end, not many people take fish to the vets to be euthanised which is sad because fish are no less an animal just because they are small. You are such a kind caring person any betta would be lucky to have you as an owner. I am sure that Cass loved you just as much as you love her. Almost cried when you said how she swam up and blew two bubbles when you kissed her good bye..... and they say animal don't know and don't have the ability to think logically.......well I think Cass proves that animals understand a lot more than we think they do.....Good bye sweet Cass and may her lovely owners find another special betta to make their lives complete.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX

veggiegirl said:


> OMG Noodle I am so terribly sorry for your loss, Cass was such a beautiful little girl and so special, You did your absolute best for Cass even in the end, not many people take fish to the vets to be euthanised which is sad because fish are no less an animal just because they are small. You are such a kind caring person any betta would be lucky to have you as an owner. I am sure that Cass loved you just as much as you love her. Almost cried when you said how she swam up and blew two bubbles when you kissed her good bye..... and they say animal don't know and don't have the ability to think logically.......well I think Cass proves that animals understand a lot more than we think they do.....Good bye sweet Cass and may her lovely owners find another special betta to make their lives complete.


Thank you so much for your lovely words. :3 Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy to know that my girlfriend and I were the best kind of owners little Cass could've had. And I can't wait to extend that same love and care to our next little fishy girl. <3


----------



## veggiegirl

Well it's true, and I am so glad that you have decided at some point to get another female betta. They are so beautiful but too often overlooked because of their flashy male counterparts. Any betta will the lucky to have such caring owners as you.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX

<3 Thank you so much. :3 At some point my girlfriend wants to get a male too, but I'm hooked on female bettas. Probably always will be. They're so much sweeter than most males.


----------



## veggiegirl

That is so awesome! I currently own 18 males and 3 females. I think I like females and males the same, though as you say the females are very sweet. I guess I just have more males because of their flashy fins but I would adore starting a sorority of females some day, just don't have the time right now.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX

ahaha I think the flashy fins are why the males a lot of the time have less personality. xD


----------

